# Tamam ben yapayım.



## srknpower

A:Arkadaşlar bu belgeleri ikinizden birinin rektörlüğe götürmesi lazım. Benim acelem var.
B:Tamam, ben yapayım(Dikkat, yaparım değil.)
A: Süper olur. Çok sağ ol.

“Ben yapayım.” nasıl çevirilir İngilizce’ ye arkadaşlar?
Let me do it. midir?

Mesela “Penaltıyı ben çekeyim.” Let me take a penalty midir?
Yemeği ben tadayım. Let me taste it midir?

-eyim, -ayım için *her zaman* “let” mi kullanılır? Yani “-eyim” için her zaman “let” uygun mudur? Uygun değilse ne yapabiliriz?

Teşekkür ederim


----------



## Smeros

Permission olayı olarak ele alırsak, üç seçeneğin var. Formal olandan informal olana doğru sıralamasıyla;
Permit - allow - let

_Permit someone to do something
Allow someone to do someting
Let someone do something
_
İlk cümlende, _koşullara bağlı olarak_, allow ya da let kullanabilirsin. Ama bence let daha uygun gibi görünüyor.

_Guys, it is needed that one of you must take these documents to the rectorate building. I am in a rush.
Okay, let me do that.
Cool. Thanks.
_
Ve yahut, eğer _permission _gibi düşünmezsek,

Guys...(aynı cümle)
Okay, I'll go then.
Cool. Thanks.

Bunu da basit bir çözüm olarak düşünebiliriz.


----------



## srknpower

Smeros said:


> Permission olayı olarak ele alırsak, üç seçeneğin var. Formal olandan informal olana doğru sıralamasıyla;
> Permit - allow - let
> 
> _Permit someone to do something
> Allow someone to do someting
> Let someone do something
> _
> İlk cümlende, _koşullara bağlı olarak_, allow ya da let kullanabilirsin. Ama bence let daha uygun gibi görünüyor.
> 
> _Guys, it is needed that one of you must take these documents to the rectorate building. I am in a rush.
> Okay, let me do that.
> Cool. Thanks.
> _
> Ve yahut, eğer _permission _gibi düşünmezsek,
> 
> Guys...(aynı cümle)
> Okay, I'll go then.
> Cool. Thanks.
> 
> Bunu da basit bir çözüm olarak düşünebiliriz.


Çok sağ olun. Peki her -eyim, -ayım’ da sizce “let”e başvurabilir miyim.
Onu diyeyim, bunu yapayım, onu ziyaret edeyim gibi


----------



## Smeros

Rica ederim. Eğer bir izin söz konusu ise let kullanman doğru olabilir; şayet değilse, _yanılıyorsam arkadaşlar düzeltebilir_, -eyim, -ayım gibi kalıpları bana biraz future tense gibi geliyor.

Onu diyeyim.
I'll say that.

Onu ziyaret edeyim.
I'll visit him/her.


----------



## srknpower

Smeros said:


> Rica ederim. Eğer bir izin söz konusu ise let kullanman doğru olabilir; şayet değilse, _yanılıyorsam arkadaşlar düzeltebilir_, -eyim, -ayım gibi kalıpları bana biraz future tense gibi geliyor.
> 
> Onu diyeyim.
> I'll say that.
> 
> Onu ziyaret edeyim.
> I'll visit him/her.


Çok sağolun.


----------



## CHovek

Verdiğin örneklerdeki -yım ekleri farklı anlamlara geliyor.
"Ben yapayım" burada yardım teklifi, 
"Penaltıyı ben çekeyim" burada talep etme,
"Yemeği ben tadayım" burada ise öneri anlamlarına geliyor.

*Let *sadece izin isterken kullanılmıyor,birisine yardım ederken de kullanılıyor."*(just) leave it to me" , "I'll do it for you*", "*let me do it for you*" kalıpları "ben yapayım" için kullanılabilir.

-eyim,-ayım,-asın,-esin eklerinin birebir karşılığını belki de aramamalıyız.

Yapıver,yapsana,yapıversene,yapıveresin,yapıkoy  tarzı kullanımların da İngilizce'de birebir karşılığı yok tıpkı -cik,-cık  gibi eklerin olmadığı gibi, bu yüzden bazen birebir herzaman kullanılacak kalıplar yerine,cümle cümle düşünmek daha faydalı.


----------



## srknpower

CHovek said:


> Verdiğin örneklerdeki -yım ekleri farklı anlamlara geliyor.
> "Ben yapayım" burada yardım teklifi,
> "Penaltıyı ben çekeyim" burada talep etme,
> "Yemeği ben tadayım" burada ise öneri anlamlarına geliyor.
> 
> *Let *sadece izin isterken kullanılmıyor,birisine yardım ederken de kullanılıyor."*(just) leave it to me" , "I'll do it for you*", "*let me do it for you*" kalıpları "ben yapayım" için kullanılabilir.
> 
> -eyim,-ayım,-asın,-esin eklerinin birebir karşılığını belki de aramamalıyız.
> 
> Yapıver,yapsana,yapıversene,yapıveresin,yapıkoy  tarzı kullanımların da İngilizce'de birebir karşılığı yok tıpkı -cik,-cık  gibi eklerin olmadığı gibi, bu yüzden bazen birebir herzaman kullanılacak kalıplar yerine,cümle cümle düşünmek daha faydalı.


Peki siz, “Penaltıyı ben çekeyim.”i nasıl çevirirdiniz acaba?
Teşekkür ederim


----------



## CHovek

srknpower said:


> Peki siz, “Penaltıyı ben çekeyim.”i nasıl çevirirdiniz acaba?
> Teşekkür ederim


 
Diyelim ki  kendi aramızda maç yapıyoruz *I'll take (this)/the penalty if you don't mind,(guys)*.Let fiili de kullanılabilir.

Analeeh bey native,belki kendisi daha farklı ve daha doğal bir kalıp önerebilir.


----------



## RimeoftheAncientMariner

Merhaba. Sanirim " penalty kick " olarak geciyor.


----------



## CHovek

RimeoftheAncientMariner said:


> Merhaba. Sanirim " penalty kick " olarak geciyor.


Pablarda penalty kelimesini duydum.Futbol terminolojisinde penalty ve penalty kick arasında fark var mı yok mu bilmiyorum.


----------



## RimeoftheAncientMariner

srknpower said:


> Peki siz, “Penaltıyı ben çekeyim.”i nasıl çevirirdiniz acaba?
> Teşekkür ederim



I will be the one to take the penalty kick.

Let me take this penalty kick.


----------



## RimeoftheAncientMariner

A:Arkadaşlar bu belgeleri ikinizden birinin rektörlüğe götürmesi lazım. Benim acelem var.
B:Tamam, ben yapayım(Dikkat, yaparım değil.)
A: Süper olur. Çok sağ ol.

A :These documents need to be brought to the rector's office. Either one of you may do it. I am in a bit of hurry.

B :Okay, i'll handle it

A:it is superb. Many thanks !

Yemeği ben tadayım. Let me taste it midir?

I will taste the food, first.

Let me be the first to taste it.


----------

